# Please help with angle cuts for crown on columns



## RHoffbauer (Mar 14, 2008)

I am cladding the columns on my front porch and putting crown at the top of each. I cannot figure out how to make the corners come together correctly. I get the 45 but when the trim is tilted it doesn't line up. :wallbash: 

help...:huh:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

When you cut your crown, are you holding the crown at the same angle as it will be installed when you make your 45 cut?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

RH: You MUST cut crown upside down!. Lay crown on table so that both flats are dead on the table and the fence. What kind of miterbox?
some models of DW have optional "crown stops" that you set that holds crown in right orientation. You can do same by holding a smaller pc in box and drawing a line on the table to guide yourself by.


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

*he he*



woodman42 said:


> When you cut your crown, are you holding the crown at the same angle as it will be installed when you make your 45 cut?


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::thumbsup:
you will find


----------



## RHoffbauer (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you. I am only using a craftsman table saw with a new panel blade. No miter, just wag's. I'm burning thru trim at an alarming rate!


----------



## RHoffbauer (Mar 14, 2008)

I will try cutting at same angle. I saw a suggestion last night to build a jig to support the angle. it's the top to bottom angle that won't match up with the beveled edge?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you do not have a sled or some other devise to help hold the wood solid I do not think you are going to get the angles sufficiently close. Even with a sled I would have to play with it some to get it correct. 

I keep some samples on hand. (or at least I did have unless I decided I did not need them anymore and threw them away.) If I have some time I will place them on my table saw and see if I can come up with a way to suggest you cut.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cutting crown on a tablesaw can be a PITA. You can get perfect cuts that fit with using a cheap old miter box that you can pick up for probably under $10, and a backsaw, or make one. My first one I made from scraps and it worked wonders for years. Here is an example. Not all production crown moulding is machined exactly the same. The angle it sits from the wall (spring) may differ slightly. Even if it's off a degree or two, getting perfect joints can be a hassle.

So, to get good results, I cut crown standing on the same angle as it is machined to sit. All then that is necessary is to cut the ends at a 45 deg angle. You can configure your miter box (or miter saw) with a wedge to hold the crown at its angle for the cut. Here is a representation of the procedure:
.


----------

